# Best Convertible Carseat for Toyota Yaris



## boringscreenname (Sep 26, 2007)

In the very near future, we plan on switching our 7.5 month old son to a convertible carseat. What would be the best fitting seat for a Toyota Yaris? Does anyone drive one and if so what seat do you use?


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

I have an Echo (same thing, couple years older) and fit a Marathon in the backseat RFing with enough room for the front seats to move all the way back.


----------

